# Delete parts



## Jt916 (10 mo ago)

Hi! New owner of a cruze diesel. Anyone know where I can get an egr delete and straight pipe?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jt916 said:


> Hi! New owner of a cruze diesel. Anyone know where I can get an egr delete and straight pipe?


Welcome Aboard!

Spend some time looking around the forum and get to know a few people.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## ant.g529 (9 mo ago)

Jt916 said:


> Hi! New owner of a cruze diesel. Anyone know where I can get an egr delete and straight pipe?


unfortunately they are few and far between due to the EPA cracking down on companies who sell them. please let me know if you find one i’m looking to buy a Cruze diesel as well🙏🏼


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Blatantly asking on a public forum probably not a good idea either. No one would ever start posting links.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ant.g529 said:


> unfortunately they are few and far between due to the EPA cracking down on companies who sell them. please let me know if you find one i’m looking to buy a Cruze diesel as well🙏🏼


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

